# 10 point in the creek



## Killdee (Nov 4, 2007)

I was walking this creek last Sunday morning looking for deer crossings to hunt when I found a crossing below this natural pond and set up a TC. I have several good shots but here's the shot I was looking for. I have about 7-8 pics of this buck, several in the daytime but we have yet to lay eyes on him.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 4, 2007)

sweet shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Great Picture. Should make some hunter Proud


----------



## cball917 (Nov 4, 2007)

awesome pic


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 4, 2007)

Great TC pic!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 4, 2007)

That is a great TC photo.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Hoss


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 4, 2007)

I like that pic... keep it handy... if you get him, make an 8x10 photo of that pic and hang it up with him on the wall!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 4, 2007)

That is one of the best pictures I've seen in a while. Beautiful!


----------



## Luckybuck (Nov 4, 2007)

You should contact companys that do picture prints, this would be a dandy, best I can remember of any.  Wow, great picture.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 4, 2007)

Great shot, Killdee!  Way to set up!  (And got the big boy to cooperate in the daylight!).

I know you are building your own cameras - what components are you using now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2007)

Unbelievable pic! That one needs to be in a frame!


----------



## Killdee (Nov 4, 2007)

rip18 said:


> Great shot, Killdee!  Way to set up!  (And got the big boy to cooperate in the daylight!).
> 
> I know you are building your own cameras - what components are you using now?



Thats a sony p-41 and a yeti board in a 1040 pelican case, my favorite setup.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 4, 2007)

Killdee, if you build your own trail cameras... need to learn how to make one that takes pics like that.  That is one of the most clear, high resolution pictures i ever seen...I am serious!!


----------



## Gunsmoke (Nov 4, 2007)

looks photoshopped to me the water around the feet is wrong and looks like the sun is  on the left side of the buck


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 4, 2007)

That is without a doubt the best trail camera picture I have ever seen! Awesome job Kildee.





Gunsmoke said:


> looks photoshopped to me the water around the feet is wrong and looks like the sun is  on the left side of the buck



 Why would you question a man's integrity that has been putting some of the best trail camera pictures on this site for a long time? That's just uncalled for IMO.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 4, 2007)

That pic is sweet!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 4, 2007)

I saw that buck this morning and let him walk. I think.
Great T/C Photo.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 4, 2007)

Killdee is a stand-up class act guy who is most likely more serious about his trailcam sets than his hunting. Has some of the best tc photos around and they aren't shopped !!

Gunsmoke, your post doesn't even deserve a response it's so.............well...........full of smoke.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 4, 2007)

Gunsmoke said:


> looks photoshopped to me the water around the feet is wrong and looks like the sun is  on the left side of the buck



Yep all PS'ed, I even put a pic of me tring not to bust my butt in the creek. I never saw that coming???


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2007)

Tony, that one of the buck in the mist is great too!  

Is your watch waterproof?


----------



## Lee (Nov 4, 2007)

I think the last one is fake, those rubber boots are way too big! That first one is a great picture!


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Killdee said:


> I was walking this creek last Sunday morning looking for deer crossings to hunt when I found a crossing below this natural pond and set up a TC. I have several good shots but here's the shot I was looking for. I have about 7-8 pics of this buck, several in the daytime but we have yet to lay eyes on him.



AWESOME PICTURE!  That deserves a frame.  It would make a great desktop background too!


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome pics Killdee!

Would it be too much to ask what county has a creek that is actually running??

We're dry as a bone down here below the gnat line................


----------



## Killdee (Nov 4, 2007)

bull0ne said:


> Awesome pics Killdee!
> 
> Would it be too much to ask what county has a creek that is actually running??
> 
> We're dry as a bone down here below the gnat line................



Troup county, wildcat creek still running strong, 2 smaller creeks on our land are dry or near dry.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Nov 4, 2007)

I ain't questioning  the man's  integrity ,i am just giving my opinion to me it looks fake something about it  don't look right.It could be i have never seen a trail cam photo that clear  i don't know what kind of trail cam it is but it must be a expensive one or a lot of megapixels


----------



## Sixes (Nov 4, 2007)

Incredible pics!!!!!!!!

That may be the best TC pic that I have ever saw.


----------



## Ricochet (Nov 4, 2007)

Great TC pics!


----------



## Jake63 (Nov 4, 2007)

Now thats a cool pic of a real nice buck!  Thats alot better pic than I get from my store bought cam.


----------



## leo (Nov 5, 2007)

*WOW Killdee*

that is the best one of the many you have posted .... IMO ... 

 Great cameras and locations

Please continue to share your great TC pics with us


----------



## dutchman (Nov 5, 2007)

Great photos! Killdee is the master of the trail camera in my opinion!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 5, 2007)

very fine as always killdee


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 5, 2007)

great pictures. I may have to use that first one as the background on my monitor for a while!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 5, 2007)

Beatiful TC pic!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome; good job.

If you did doctor that picture, you my friend, have a wonderful carreer ahead and the ability to make lot's of money.

Once again, great set-up and equipment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ronfritz (Nov 5, 2007)

Really nice tc pic killdee  ...great location, great light, cooperative subject.


----------



## deuce (Nov 6, 2007)

You guy's have got to stop with the accolades. I hunt with Killdee and he already knows everything about everything. If his head gets any bigger, well just look at the pic of him in the creek you can tell he photoshopped an earlier pic of his head since in reality his head would have taken up most of the frame. 
Oh btw gunsmoke you are wrong.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2007)

Great pic. and yes it does deserve to be in a frame.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 6, 2007)

i think its photoshopped too. Woody we really need to check the integrity of people before we let them be a member. haha. Great picture and a dang nice buck. How many Megapixals is your camera


----------



## RBoleman (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome picture
beautiful


----------



## Killdee (Nov 7, 2007)

deuce said:


> You guy's have got to stop with the accolades. I hunt with Killdee and he already knows everything about everything. If his head gets any bigger, well just look at the pic of him in the creek you can tell he photoshopped an earlier pic of his head since in reality his head would have taken up most of the frame.
> Oh btw gunsmoke you are wrong.



Wrong I know a little about everything, and I know everything about almost everything. BTW whats an alkylaid????


----------



## Killdee (Nov 7, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> i think its photoshopped too. Woody we really need to check the integrity of people before we let them be a member. haha. Great picture and a dang nice buck.
> 
> How many Megapixals is your camera



Its a 4.1mp Sony set on fine. I also use optical quality glass for my shutter lens.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 7, 2007)

hope you get him this year


----------



## Holton (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet buck!


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Nov 8, 2007)

That could be a Desktop pic.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 10, 2007)

The after story is here. Thanks for all the compilements.Yes I was wearing my lucky woodys hat.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1582589#post1582589


----------



## rip18 (Nov 10, 2007)

All Right!  Congratulations!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 10, 2007)

Awe shucks...you gone and shot him!!  Why??  he was a perfect model!  Congrats!!  He is a keeper!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats Killdee.  Awesome.

Hoss


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2007)

Great shots Tony.

As my Granny use to say --- "I knew he was living on borrowed time."


----------



## Gunsmoke (Nov 11, 2007)

You didn't have to shoot him to show it ain't a photoshop job.(just kidding)I just never saw a trail camera with  resolution like you have  on yours thats why i said it looked photoshopped.Anyway Congrats on a  beautiful buck.


----------

